
Liberating Data from NYC Property Tax Bills - vijayr
http://chriswhong.com/open-data/liberating-data-from-nyc-property-tax-bills/
======
pchristensen
This is great work!

~~~
themartorana
Major league sports get a $40m annual property tax abatement, churches get an
annual combined half billion dollar property tax abatement. Taxes are wildly
different from block to block, there are not dozens, but 147 different
categories of abatements. There are 7 abatements that have a single claimant
per annum (hmm...) and 42 abatements that have less than 10 claimants (more
hmm?).

There's so much more, definitely worth a read. I imagine the info will cheese
off some people.

Great work indeed!

